# Jotul gf 200 DV II vs 200 DV IPI



## pcampbell (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking for a smaller stove that'll DV out the back.  this will be used for ambiance/back-up heat in a rather tight and pretty well insulated home.  

Is the only difference that the IPI requires electricity?   It doesn't seem that (per specs) the IPI is more efficient?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 9, 2014)

The only thing the IPI version will be more efficient on is the TOTAL gas usage. It won't have a pilot unless the burner is on.
The pilot will burn about 800 BTU per hour. Over the course of a month you will notice this in your fuel bill. The standing pilot will also keep the unit warm & mitigate the condensation on the inside of the glass (& firebox).


----------



## pcampbell (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  I'm not sure how hard it is to light the pilot... could be turned off obviously in the summer and/or even in the winter when we're not using it?  I do like the simplicity of the pilot.  800 BTU/hour (19200 BTU/day) seems like a lot, but it's not 100% wasted since as you mentioned it will keep the stove warm.


----------

